# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi

## Estella

Keto poezi jane shkruar nga "Che guevara"
Shkruan bukur por ma ka lene mua ne dore ti botoj ne forum.

BESOMENI


Besomeni per cka ju betohem

Se ishte vetem kori i qenve te terbuar

Qe vraponin me shekuj

Qysh ne ditet e foshnjerise

Bertitnin me mijera gjuhe

Anekend ketij planeti te qelbur

Si xhentelmene me **** te fryera

Qe zbulojne ndergjegjen e tyre

E urdherojne me kengen tone

Kengen qe degjohet ne sheshin qendror

Me denesje plakash ne gjendje te dehur

Larg vendtakimit te humbur me vite

Pa i cakeruar gotat e ahengut

Birra u ngrohet ngadale ne shishe

Ndersa shperthimi i vrullit te akumuluar afrohet

Cdonjerit do t`i numerohen oret e nates se fndit

Te varura ne qafesi myshqe e alga

E bythesite do t`i kemi deshmitare

Besomeni per cka ju betohem

Besomeni besomeni

----------


## Estella

REBELI I HESHTUR

Perpiqem t`u jap fund dhimbjeve

Dhimbjeve qe me nxoren gjalle 

nga ky labirinth i pagezuar jete

e me futen ne kohe te humbura

te qendroja perballe meje

ne ca rruge te padukshme

perballe murit te gjalle

ku te munduarit bredhin zbathur

e une perseri desha t`u jap fund dhimbjeve

se s`ishte burg ai qiell dhimbjesh

derisa kohet e qeta kishin vdekur

duke u bere lutje hipikash vargonjve

qe mbajne vetem draftew ne duar te tyre

e une si t`ju rrefej valle me mire

kalbesirat do t`kendojne kengen time

pa turp dhe pa droje

aq embelsisht saqe 

dhimbja e shkrete do te harohej per nje kohe

----------


## Estella

FUNDI I KOHES SE FTOHTE

Po shkruaj me gjakun e zemres sime

Per njerezit c`njerezor te kohes sone

Per bushtrat e kenaqura

Qe lepijne zuzat e veta

E zoti s`don ti vrase ata

Ata qe intrigojne te mendosh rrejshem

Nga fotot e gazetes se kaluar

Ndoshta pse lene fragmente lufte

Apo vetem kufoma prapa

Ku ta di une kaos

Ndersa teritoret e lira qeshin me ironi

Ku njyra eshte e zeze

Dhe pikellimi i buzeqesh mashtrimit

Flijues per te ardhemen e lire

Vetem pa miq dhe pa shoke

Duke bertiturprapa shpine

Derisa qielli e toka te copetohen

E te therrmohen krejt

Mbi tufa kujtimesdhe kengesh

Qe s`harohen aq lehte ne zemer te lidhur

E te flas fjale te pathena asnjehere

Fj ale qe deshirojme ti degjojme

----------


## Estella

Dëgjohet shushuritja e ujit të kulluar
Mes pejsazhit të ngrirë
Mpleksur nga mendimet shekullore
Të rreve të trazuara
Nga vala lozonjare që vjell katran
Në dhomën tënde që shkrihet
Si udhëtar i një bote tjetër
Në domosdoshmërinë e gjallëruar
Pritëse të dyshimit

----------


## Estella

LAJ TURPIN E KOHËS ME KLITHJE DASHURIE

Më zuri shekulli me librin tënd në duar
Tek përdridhet tymi i idhët i duhanit
Fejtoni vjell të zitë e ullirit
E ty të zunë duke bërë striptiz
Mbi syprinën e sheshit të unazës
Që vallëzonin turpin e kohës
Ngjizur me klithje dashurie
Befasuar nga heshtja misterioze
Në ditët e tretura të shpirtit
----------------------------------------------------------------------
RRUGËT E QYTETIT TË SHUAR

Vij e hyj por jashta s`di të dal
Si në përallën e dashur
Me sy të shkruar që vështirë i dallohen lotët
M`i lidh plagët të nëntat
Shuplakë e rrokullisur margaritari
Dhe fillon koha e varrit
Lëkurë gjrpërinjshë të varura
Në hyrje të arenës shpëtimtare
Rruajtur nga Zoti që shëtit
Rrugëve të qytetit të shuar
--------------------------------------------------------------
SHEKULLI I INSEKTEVE

Në maje të gishtërinjëve
Më vjen kujtesa
Plagë e skalitur nga ndërgjegja
Kureshtje kohe mizore
Dalur si kalli gruri bosh
Shekullit të insekteve
Në stinë të akullta
Me ethe dasmorësh të agimit
Që numëron jetërat tona
Si brinjët e viteve të njoma

----------


## Estella

TASH ASGJË NUK FLET

Me gojë bilbili të hakëruar
Që vazhdimisht akuzon
Notin e erërave të lulëzuara
Horizonteve të koqërremta
E syrri i vdekur
Përpiqet të ndërpresë
Trurin e praruar
Bartës të vdekjes
Ndjellëse e heshtjes
Së qiellit thumbues
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TREGOVE VEHTEN TËNDE

Nga toka e zotërave të mallkuar
Ku s`kalon as dreri as qeni
Preke me duar të shëmtuara
Sheshin e qytetit të humbur
Tregove vehten tënde
Me rroba të kristalta
Sikur udhëtar i botës së amshuar
Në ftohtësinë e valëve të liqenit
Gjykuar nga rretë e zeza
Vërdallë që shkonin
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
AMANETET E LODHURA

Heronjtë kërkojnë vdekjen që reprizohet
Pas gëzimit të ahengut dehës
Që rrëshqet si ngjalë në jetën time
Të lodhur nga amanetet
Derisa kam ndjenja poeti
Me forcë veniten e vdesin
Kjo s`ka dyshim
Po mbresë të krijon në zemër
E s`të kujtohet asgjë më tutje
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENDEM RRUGËVE I HUTUAR

Si barkë e vetmuar mbi kurriz deti
Hapi ndjek hapin
Nëpër ëndërr të bjondinës
Unë përsëri hapëroj i qetë
Drejt gjurmëve të së Bukurës së Dheut
Ndjekur nga Orët e liga
Që rrëfejnë për dashurinë në ethe
Ndërsa natës i rrjedhin pika loti
Korse unë mbetem në rrugët
E ngrehisë së natës i hutuar

ËNDËRRA EVJETËR

Ëndërra ime e vjetër
Fushë e një tablloje
Me ngjyrë të kishtarit të mjerë
Ec e 	s`arrin askund
Ajo s`ka mbaruar
Po vazhdon

----------


## Estella

FYTYRAT VETËM KËRKOJNË VARRE

Natën në bregun e paturpshëm
Përkulur mbi retë e lodhura
Që pikojnë pika loti të fyera rëndë
Për një puthje pulskuese
Pa e gëzuar jetën me ëndërra
Dhe pa pyetur më për zgjimin e shpresës
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
HEDH SYTË NGA VETVETJA

Shoh lumin vdekjeprurës të zgjeruar
I afrohet kokës sime
Si hije pa shpirt e lindjes së këngës
Së gruas që s`i do lulet
E kohës me fuqi çmendëse
Ngris dorën që ta thyej lirimin e vetes
Nga fluturimi i viteve
Gozhduar në besë ferri
Por s`mundem
--------------------------------------------------
HOMOSAPIENSI KRENAR

Kur freskia e natës
Të thotë lamtumirë
N`hapësirë të kufomës së tretur
Që pëlcet përbrenda
Me klithje aprovimi
Mbulon vargjet
Me oshëtima trmbëse
Të kohës së zhveshur nga mëkati
------------------------------------------------------------------
IKJA NGA LIRIA

Puhija vjeshtore ndihej
E zemra e përplasur në ëndërra
Lëkundte degët e drunjtve të varfëruar
Para pafundësive të universit
Të trumcakëve që fluturojnë
Ndër  tokat dhe ishujt e dëshirës
Në mes melodisë së hollë të kohës
E unë po iki nga liria e shpirtit
Në drejtim të manthit vdekjeprurës
Si imshtak ligaç i pamoral
Në myzhdën e dimrit të vonuar
-----------------------------------------------
IMAZHI ARTISTIK

Radioja ekzekutonte muzikë të përmortshme
Me gojë të fëlliqur nga koha e ligë
Që do viktima të murrosura
Në kujtesën e ditëve të vona
Pasqyrim imediat i imazhit tënd
Zorrëshpues i melodisë së përvajshme

----------


## Estella

S`ËSHTË KOHË BRNGE KJO


Fshati s`po më pëlqen si dikur
As më tepër edhe qyteti
Gjithçka u fundos në atë luginë vitesh
Do të lë mjekërr dhe flokë të gjata
E me kokë nën sqetull të bredh
Që dritë territ t`i hedh
Dhe me frikën e Zotit
Të endem në fundin e kënetës së verbërt
Sepse s`është kohë brenge kjo jo
E nëse është nuk e mjeron aspak
Ndjenjën time të ndryshkur
---------------------------------------------------------------------
AGONIA E VDEKJES


Dikush vjen me këmbë të mallkuara
Bredh këndej me pishtar në dorë
Dhe pengon pëshpëritjen e të dashurës
Kjo i ndodh shpeshherë njeriut
Kur është në agoninë e vdekjes
Që pushtohet nga një frigë e madhe
E të fton përpara vdekjes dhe shikon fundin
Që e vulos me një puthje legjitime
E vdekjes dhe gjumit të përjetshëm
---------------------------------------------------------------------
DËNIMI I CUNGUAR


Çdo gjë ka rrënë poshtë
Është përmbysur krejt
Pas kataklizmave e luftërave
Në fillim të dimrit të cunguar
Të mbetur torzo pa duar e këmbë
Që pushton male betejash të pambaruara
Drejt lumit të rrudhur të shpejtë por pa ujë
E lotët përzihen me shiun e mbrëmjes
Në thellësinë e luginave të barit
Ku gjendet tyta e letërshkrimit

------------------------------------------------------------------
  HERROI I DHEMBJES


Dëgjohet ulurima dhe rrëzimi i sorkadhes
Mbi kroin e pastër ku merimangat tjerin
Skëterë ndërsa
Poetët shikimmpirë shkruajnë poezi
Për fundin e natës së gjatë
Ku koha rri në pranga varrur
E herroi i dhembjes zgjuar

----------


## Estella

MËSO MES FJALËSH


Mes dhimbjesh
Fare të pakuptimta
Të një mizantropi të realtë
Një tullë në murre
Vërtetë po shtohet
------------------------------------------------------------------
NATA E SHENJTË


Ëndërat e vuajtjeve të mija
Që digjen shpatijeve të kuqëremta
Dhe plagosin zemra vajzash
Të shaluara në atin e zi
Për një puthje të pambaruar
Tretëse për t`iu përtrirë
Si fjolla bore në pranverën
Plehëruese të natës së shenjtë
Ulur këmbëkryq në ballë
Të valles së zogjëve të përgjumur

------------------------------------------------------------------
NË PRAG TË SHEKULLIT TË RI


Dërgoje ëndërren homogjene
Në agoninë e vdekjes
Agliçeve të pranverës bjonde
Pragut të shekullit  pasues
Që kundërmon erë gjaku e toke
Nga mitropoli mizantrop i kohës
Njollosëse të sihariqit njerëzorë
---------------------------------------------------------------
POEZI E PAPËRFUNDUAR


Mesdita më është bërë mesnatë
E mesnata mesditë
E cila i ka ndezur pishat
Në duar të demonëve
Ndërsa unë po ofshaj
Më mirë se çdokush tjetër
Dhe Ju më keni dëgjuar dhe po më dëgjoni
Plagët e mia mund t`ju bien në sy
Ose mund të mos ju bien
Kjo s`ka rëndësi
Sepse unë ndjej vetëm tingëllima këmbësh
Mbi lëkurë dhe urrinë demonësh
Ndërsa unë verbohem e shurdhohem
Dhe nuk mendoj për asgjë
I prek plagët e pambyllura
Të trupit tim tash të ftohtë
Frymëmarrja po më lëshon të vdes
E Ju nuk do t`a dëgjoni
Zhurmën e dhënies së shpirtit
Sepse unë kaherë kam vdekur
Dhe kështu i vdekur po shkruaj
Në vargje të gjata e të papërfunduara
-----------------------------------------------------------------
PRITËSI I TRAGJEDIVE TË ËNDËRRAVE

Puhija e natës verore hynte
Me aromën e gjetheve
Që kumbonin thellë në zemrën time
Dëgjova një zë të mekur
Mi shtrëngoi duart
Në faqe ndjeva të puthurat e saja
Sytë m`u mbyllën të përlotur
E shikoja po i dorëzohem
Dashurisë së vogëlushes
Jo unë s`jam nisur drejt teje
Në shtratin e brengës sate
Sepse unë jam poet me kokë të ngrirë
Pa vetëdije por me dhembje
Dhe
Pres tragjedinë e ëndërrave moderne

----------


## macia_blu

vetem sa i kam prekur, kam frike ti lexoi se dyti..kur ti lexoji per te  treten do te flas ...te lutem estella bej nje gje  qe te rine  me shume se nje jave  ketu..duhen lexuar nga te gjithe nga tre deri ne pese here.
besoj nuk ke nevoj te te them faleminderit qe i solle se e thashe me duket...dua te uroj autorin, po e harrova emrin jam mbytur ne poezite...hrern e trete do ti shkruaj nje  mesazh...
macia u cmend prap kenaqesisht....sa e bukur me duket kjo lloji cmendurie...me mban gjalle...mbame estella mbame. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## macia_blu

ke te varros  nga dhimbjet e mija
ne dhimbjet e tij...
percese ti varros te  ne sy...
po syri cfare iu ben ketyre...iu merr te keqen.
po hap varret e shpirtit...
kur ti kem gati do te vij ti paloj, pale pale
duke u sheruar ai, e duke vdekur ato..dhimbjet
sa te bukura i paska dhimbjet...
sa te forta....

jam kaq e vogel, po ti perqafe autorin, ne mos mundsh se eshte i madh per rethimin tone, jepi doren... ne dime tu jepemi fisnikeve edhe nese si fisnike nuk dukemi...me ka mdodhur e jam mace...
c'ti besh paradoksit te vogelsive,megjitheate, kulmin e shoh...kacavirrem ta prek...i ka macia  ca gjeste qe i duhen,,,kam per ti vene ne pune ketu ketu ne keto trene qe mbajne  poezine e vertete  mbi ...mbi...mbi shume mbi- ne mos i mberritsha...so ti lexoj prap, deri sa  ti kap...varret e shpirtit tim s'jane varre po i zgjeroj po i zgjeroj...po i bej deteeeee.
do vij edhe nje here  dy here... shume here...pershendetete per  te gjitha ardhjet te dhimburin e sheruar prej ketyre  legje...ndash..ose mitesh...ose zotash.kush i ndan mitet me ne, legjendat e reja me ne, zotat ...eshte pak ta duash.

----------


## Estella

mace mace pis pis pis
cka dollapi qe leviz 
eshte miu kocomiu
gjitha pjatat i lepiu


Me duket se kur lexon poezi frymezohesh............Me behet qefi fisnike.
Ai qe i ka shkruar ndodhet larg, dhe meqenese i disponoja poezite e tij me lejoji qe ti postoja ne forum.
Che guevara e ka nikun ne chat dhe ketu ne forum.
Sa per ta perqafur autorin nuk mundem, por do i dergoj nje Hug ne E-mail, biles do ti shkruaj nje tani.
Naten mace dhe gjume te embel.

----------


## che guevara

te falemnderit perseri Estella

----------


## Estella

Ska perse Che Guevara, poezite e tua jane shume te bukura dhe e kam per nder ti ve ne forum. hahahahahaha, bej shaka.....
me dergo ti te tjera se edhe ato do ti ve ketu.


Me duket se nuk i kam vene te gjitha, me ndihmo se cilen prej tyre nuk kam vene ketu se kam nje si parandjenje qe nuk jane te gjitha.

----------


## katana

che s'di cte them se kam frike se fjalet e mia do te nenvleftesojne poezite e tua. teper te arritura. 
estella flmd qe i solle te forumi po do ishte me mire qe aty te tema te shtoje dicka teper pervec "poezi" qe te ndiell me shume interes se jan me te vertete dicka per tu lexuar.
che dhe nje here urime dhe here tjeter postoi vete 
sinqerisht katana

----------


## Brari

...Per che-guevaren dhe poetet dhe komentatoret e tjere te tipit "kodra mbas bregut".


  Ne nje dokumentar televiziv pash te bijen e Che-guevares e cila punonte si doktoresh ne nji ambulance lagjeje te HAVANES. Ambulaca ishte nji ndertese e dale boje me suvatim te shkaterruar, shkalle e korridore te ndyra, dyer e penxhere te amortizuara (vjeteruara). 
Higjena e brendeshme e Ambulances ishte ne gjendje "afrikane". Paisjet e ambulances ishin teper  primitive. Pamvaresisht se sherbimi ndaj popullit ishte "socialist" pra falas por aty njeriu i shendosh semurej vetem nga pamja e mjere e klinikes.

E bija e Che-Guevares, megjithse  mundohej,  nuk kishte argumenta te mbronte regjimin e Fidel Kastros, mikut te babait te saj Ernestos.  Ajo sketerre e quajtur "qendra e shendetit" ishte  realiteti i  KUBES  e cila pretendon se mban lart idealin e shokut CHE..
Ne shqipot i kemi kaluar ato faza.  Socializmi stalinist-maoist-Kastrist-enverist-che-guevaroist deshtoi me turp...Ne i lam mbrapa per muzeum  modelet e Lej-Fenit e Che-Guevares. I lam sepse i provuam. 
Ka ne bote miljona idhtare (ndjekes) te idealeve te Che-guevares. Silueta e tije duket ne shume mitingje internacionale. Natyrisht ata jane ata ( te rinj kryesisht) qe nuk e kane provuar rregjimin e shokve te Che-guevares. 
Ne fakt Che-guevara ishte nji idealist qe nuk mund ta akuzojme si krijues ose realizues te ndonji modeli  shteti komunist.  Ai i perket nji lloji te vecante te  komunisteve idealist qe mbas revolucionit nuk vrapojne mbas Vilave, Mercedesave, Kurvave, e jetes perallore  te liderve te zakonshem komunist.  
Che ishte njeri i sakrifices. Ai  i braktisi postet partiake e shteterore te cilat ne nji vend komunist te bejne sulltan. 
Ai perkundrazi vazhdoi  me idene e shperthimeve revolucionare ne vende te tjera me mendimin  se popujt e duan revolucionin dhe se ai me mjekrren e purot e tije mund te shpetonte e permirsonte jeten e fukarenjve.  
Ai ngeli nji utopist i vetmuar dhe ne fund perfundoi i vrare ne xhunglat e Amerikes latine.

Edhe studentet e dhjetorit tek ne besonin ne ideale fisnike. Shumica e tyre nuk menduan se mbas  luftes  se tyre demokratike per te permbysur nji regjim te kalbur do te vinte nji EPOKE "demokratike"  ku  njeriu do te hante njerine. Ata besonin se mbas shpalljes se pluralizmit cdo gje e bukur te te realizohej ne atdheun tone.
Por si  gjithmone  ne Histori  nuk ndodh sikurse enderrojne idealistet.
Realiteti vjen i hidhur.
Asnji student dhjetori nuk mendonte se shoku i tyre Azem Hajdari  do te pushkatohej 5 here rrjesht. 
Asnjeri nga ata nuk mendonte se atdheu i tyre  do te prodhonte  prostituta per rruget e EUROPES te cilen ata e moren per model ne protestat e tyre. 
Asnji  student dhjetori nuk mendonte se do vinte nji kohe qe po nuk vodhe, po nuk vrave,  po nuk trafikove droge ose vajza  ose po nuk u bere agjent i zbulimeve te huaja do te ngelesh si qen i braktisur ne mes te 4 rrugve..
Asnji nuk mendonte se shteti qe ata do te ngrinin  do te behej shteti i nenpunsave anti popullore,  shtet i  hajduteve  mafioze qe dine vetem te mbushin kasafortat e tyre ne Selanik, Zvicer etj me milona te vjedhura. 
Asnjeri nuk parashikonte se do te vinte nji dite qe  rrugacet me 4 klase fillore do te ishin zoterit e vendit.
Asnji i ri i Kosoves nuk mendonte se  hajdute te veshur me uniforma UCk-je do te vrisnin djem te mrekullueshem si komandant DRINI.
Asnji nuk ka menduar se ne Kosove do ngelen pa buke femijet e deshmoreve dhe nenat e tyre vetem me nga nji dekorat ne dore me te cilen nuk behet dot asnji "jemek" dhe disa bandite do te zoterojne "pumpat e benzinit"  e  me Dojcmarkat e trafikut te droges do te ndertojne "Motele" (shtepi publike) ku do perdoren si prostituta vajzat e fukarenjve nga fshatrat e Shqiperise.
Asnji nuk ka menduar se ne  malet e Sharrit do dalin Armata fantazem qe vrasin vllezerit e tyre..
Asnji nuk ka menduar se ne Vloren e Flamurit do te ngrejne vila luksoze ata qe prej 12 vjetesh dergojne ne fund te detit mijra e mijra bashkatdhetare te mjere. 

Ku jane idealet ...ku jane realitetet. 
Po Letersia e cila gjithmone ka qene burimi i idealeve me te bukura ne te gjitha kohet  ku eshte?
Burri i poetes tone me te madhe te diteve tona MIMOZA AHMETIT ben nji Roman.  
Cfare ROMANI ???  
Cfare mesazhe jep shkencetari i letrave tona Aurel Plasari?
Asnji mesazh , asnji ideal. Thjesht manual per tu lexuar ne kolltuqet e ministrive nga mullaqe trashet e hallate varurit  socialiste qe freskohen nga minifundet e vajzave-sekretaresha me biografi militante  ose manual per boset e Trafikut. 
Ja kjo eshte kryevepra e Plasarit e aprovuar dhe nga MIMOZA e PD-se.. 
E kur AI, Aureli  sdi cte thote  me nji kal shkolle e me gruan POETE te Madhe cdo thote Che-guevara jone nga Tetova e te tjere letrare te rinj..
Che guevara jone ben 2 metra poezi dhe asgje nuk thote. Pse??  

Sepse ai  si gjithe gjenerata e tije nuk ka ideal...nuk ka fantazi..nuk shikon asnji drite dhe natyrisht nuk ben gje tjeter vecse  ashtu si shum te tjere  edhe tetovari yne rradhit germa e rrjeshton rreshta..pafund.  Shyqyr qe Zoti ka bere Qepallat e syve qe kerkojne gjume dhe i ndalon letraret tane te prashisin ne arat me sallata e fasule ne kodrat mbrapa bregut.

vrejtje shoqerore
brari.

----------


## Estella

Per momentin asgje nuk po me vinte ne koke dhe ajo mu duk me e thjeshta. E dija qe subjekti i temes nuk do ti terhiqte mjaft lexuesit, por koka me kishte zene myk ne ato momemte.

----------


## che guevara

ej Estella po ate poezine "ti me do hë " nuk e ke postuar  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## che guevara

ju lutem brari nuk e di kush jeni juve po nje gje ju them pasi verejtjet tuaja zene vend,eshte e sakt, po sa i perket idealeve te mija aty nuk mund te kaloj pa ju thene se une jam nje njeri qe kam ideale dhe per ate kam nje plage ne trup i nderuar ,kam kaluar dy lufterat e fundit qe ka bere populli yne(e kam njohur edhe komandat drinin zoteri) dhe jam ne gjendje qe edhe me tej  te luftoj per idealet e mija, zoteri i nderuar une jeten ja kam falur popullit tim nese doni qe te dini
poezite e mija do t`i kishit kuptuar me mire nese sado pak do te kishit nje njohuri te vogel per ate se cka ka ndodhur gjate luftes se kosoves edhe ne presheve,medvegje dhe bujanovc dhe me maqedoni zoteri , po jo nga larg si e keni veshtruar ju
kerkoj ndjese nga ju per ate qe ju kam shkruar
sepse ndjeva pergjegjesi morale



kjo eshte nje verejtje vetem pse eshte sulmuar dinjiteti im

----------


## macia_blu

Nuk po shtoj as nuk po denoj asgje..ti ke shijet e tua dhe nervat e tua, ashtu si edhe njohjet e tua...une i respektoj  krejt shume ato, te lutem pa u bere me nerva, pa ma marr per ters me ler te te bej nje sqarim vetem ne lidhje me poeten time te zemres, dhe redaktoren time , M.Ahmetin, ka kohe qe nuk eshte me gruaja e A.Plasarit, do te merzitej Moza po ta shihte se e ke quajtur grua te Plasarit, per  derisa nuk eshte .  Per te tjerat, nuk po them asgje, ( :buzeqeshje: se mos po te dukem mbas bregut se ne fakt une nuk jam as para as mbrapa, une jam ketu ku jam duke te pershendetur ty aty ku je.....bye

----------

